# BEST Day I Ever had 5Jan16



## LIM-IT-OUT

Today Tim T. , Keith M , and myself put on a slaughter house. Started at 0930 and bounced bottom with Matrix Tiger Bait on a 3/8OZ Golden Eye Jig Head. Fishing drop offs adjacent to flats and working the Edge slowly. The Flood has done something special to the bays and we have the rivers to thank for it... although I do hope that the rivers bounce back in a good way.

We caught 70ish Reds today and approximately 50 slots. Non-stop showing no mercy absolutely punishing our drag washers and backs... in the mix of it all we landed a few trout in the 18-20" range as well. For the past week or so catching 20 reds was about the average but today we just kept on em and they just kept biting.To those who I met and or seen on the water today a tip of that hat gents lets keep a good thing great!:shutup::table::shutup:
I have never seen so many people / boats be in 1 area be as respectful and as polite as what I witnessed today... that was a pleasant experience in its own.


Bar none the best Day I ever had as far as slot reds go... ill take the Pepsi challenge with LA right about now hahaha


Sorry for not having 70 pics to show off or any pics to show off at this time. But we all know what a red fish looks like and if you dont want to believe it... thats just fine and dandy

But for personal notes and archive purposes this thread was created.

Flood + Cold = FISH


----------



## jflyfisher

Good job good to see you today...I should have gotten out earlier!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

jflyfisher said:


> Good job good to see you today...I should have gotten out earlier!!!


I hate to ask but who are you hahaha the screen name doesn't match the face... Jamie Im assuming?


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

My throat is so sore from yelling, 'Triple hook up'!!!!!


----------



## jflyfisher

Not Jamie .....doc


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

jflyfisher said:


> Not Jamie .....doc


Oh ok sorry Jeff ( DOC ) I dont have everyones screen name memorized. Somehow no matter where I go we seem to bump into eachother hahaha Great minds think alike. Tight Lines Bud


----------



## Miketew86

Man I've been lurking for a while on this forum and I've been trying to do what you do, but apparently I'm missing some things. I saw you on the other side of a structure today. I won't say where, but when I saw you I told my buddy, "the fish are here if he is here". But had a couple bites and nothing else. Fishing the same bait and set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83

Man! I don't believe it.. No pics?! Really!! Hahahaha 

Right on brother! When it's good, it's good.. That's when you try lures you haven't caught anything on or even tried before to see of you can set the hook on one.. Lol 

Awesome job Josh and crew! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Miketew86 said:


> Man I've been lurking for a while on this forum and I've been trying to do what you do, but apparently I'm missing some things. I saw you on the other side of a structure today. I won't say where, but when I saw you I told my buddy, "the fish are here if he is here". But had a couple bites and nothing else. Fishing the same bait and set up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Understand that there is a school and they move. There is a ledge that they follow. And will always move when pressured. Moving with them is key. Working the lure and getting a feel for how they want it is best told by the fish but slow is the best way to describe it for now. Understanding the bottom and how its made up will help when making casts or tracking the fish. Time will give you all your answers somethings are best learned on your own. The best way for me to teach you would be to have u on my boat. But just keep at it confidence is the building block, you have the same setup thats a check in the box. Do you remember how my boat was positioned and where I was casting? Understanding why I was there and why I was casting in that direction are all boxes to check off... the fishing is good but you still have to fish for them... per say


----------



## Capt. John Rivers

Josh, congrats on a fine day, your wearing that spot out those days only happen once or twice in a lifetime,,, This happened two year's ago with the April 29th flood. The fish were all conentrated in one area because of bait and salinity levels. I was lucky enough to have a couple of days simular to the one you had today, well not 70 fish, but some 40 to 50 fish days with just two people. Some locals along with a few captains new about the bite and it was fun while it lasted. Glad you three had a good time.


----------



## Miketew86

Yeah I saw where you were casting, I did the same thing but like I said we stayed "inside", so we didn't go "out". We fished ledges, flats, holes. But no luck today,best believe I will be back there tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Miketew86 said:


> Yeah I saw where you were casting, I did the same thing but like I said we stayed "inside", so we didn't go "out". We fished ledges, flats, holes. But no luck today,best believe I will be back there tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My man you're about to LIM-IT-OUT! ! ! Go get'em


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Capt. John Rivers said:


> Josh, congrats on a fine day, your wearing that spot out those days only happen once or twice in a lifetime,,, This happened two year's ago with the April 29th flood. The fish were all conentrated in one area because of bait and salinity levels. I was lucky enough to have a couple of days simular to the one you had today, well not 70 fish, but some 40 to 50 fish days with just two people. Some locals along with a few captains new about the bite and it was fun while it lasted. Glad you three had a good time.


Its not going to last I know... so for now ( this is when I would usually put up my squirrel ) Got to take advantage :yes:


----------



## JD7.62

I was wondering why there were like 69382306 trailers at the Mulat Ramp today.


----------



## 49913

Like Josh said, everybody was respectful of everybody else today. Maybe we all realized that something special was going on, and wanted to see everybody get a chance at those Reds. I know I thoroughly enjoyed fishing with everyone that was there, the last couple of days. Cooler heads definitely prevailed.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

UncleMilty7 said:


> Like Josh said, everybody was respectful of everybody else today. Maybe we all realized that something special was going on, and wanted to see everybody get a chance at those Reds. I know I thoroughly enjoyed fishing with everyone that was there, the last couple of days. Cooler heads definitely prevailed.


Not to mention that at no point did I ever see another person cast over another... that shows alot of courtesy and awareness. all around BEST day of fishing Ive ever had


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

JD7.62 said:


> I was wondering why there were like 69382306 trailers at the Mulat Ramp today.


Hahahaha

Was there really?


----------



## dabutcher

I experienced a similar situation close to the mouth of a local bayou a few summers ago. The main difference is that the reds were in shallow water and they were eating top waters. On each cast I would have several fish chasing the bait. If I had what I thought were lower slot reds chasing the bait, then I would jerk it away from them so that I could hook a bigger fish on the next cast. 

I don't know how many 24 to 28 inch reds I caught that day, but I caught them every cast for 3 hours. I finally got tired and left them biting. I told a buddy about it and he fished that location the next day and did not catch a fish.

Also worth mentioning, there were stingrays, small flounder, and eels swimming on the surface or just under the surface of the water in the area where I caught the reds. It was a freaky day.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

dabutcher said:


> I experienced a similar situation close to the mouth of a local bayou a few summers ago. The main difference is that the reds were in shallow water and they were eating top waters. On each cast I would have several fish chasing the bait. If I had what I thought were lower slot reds chasing the bait, then I would jerk it away from them so that I could hook a bigger fish on the next cast.
> 
> I don't know how many 24 to 28 inch reds I caught that day, but I caught them every cast for 3 hours. I finally got tired and left them biting. I told a buddy about it and he fished that location the next day and did not catch a fish.
> 
> Also worth mentioning, there were stingrays, small flounder, and eels swimming on the surface or just under the surface of the water in the area where I caught the reds. It was a freaky day.


Freak of nature day... sounds like a good title to a thread hahaha
Butcher for some reason I have this gut feeling like ur a better fishermen then I am along with many... i fish hard not only for the love of catching fish but because in fishing there is always something new to learn, experience, and new heights and goals to reach. When I reach ur age ( not saying old ) I wish to be better then you and I mean that with all do respect. See you on the water soon Im sure and next time say hi and throw me a mirrodine hahaha
Tight Lines


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

dabutcher said:


> I experienced a similar situation close to the mouth of a local bayou a few summers ago. The main difference is that the reds were in shallow water and they were eating top waters. On each cast I would have several fish chasing the bait. If I had what I thought were lower slot reds chasing the bait, then I would jerk it away from them so that I could hook a bigger fish on the next cast.
> 
> I don't know how many 24 to 28 inch reds I caught that day, but I caught them every cast for 3 hours. I finally got tired and left them biting. I told a buddy about it and he fished that location the next day and did not catch a fish.
> 
> Also worth mentioning, there were stingrays, small flounder, and eels swimming on the surface or just under the surface of the water in the area where I caught the reds. It was a freaky day.


Sounds like a borderline 'Jubilee'. What size were the eels?


----------



## NKlamerus

Sounds awesome! Jealous! Someone needs a gopro!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

NKlamerus said:


> Sounds awesome! Jealous! Someone needs a gopro!!


Videos are the devil hahaha I had 2 but 1 broke and the other somehow went MIA


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

UncleMilty7 said:


> Like Josh said, everybody was respectful of everybody else today. Maybe we all realized that something special was going on, and wanted to see everybody get a chance at those Reds. I know I thoroughly enjoyed fishing with everyone that was there, the last couple of days. Cooler heads definitely prevailed.


Well said my man well said... Jamie brought up a good point as well. We had 9 heads at one point and for a good while not a single person said a word... you can still here the birds chirpin and the whistling of the wind blowing through your rods as if we all had the spot to ourselves

I would fish with anyone of yall anyday


----------



## NKlamerus

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Videos are the devil hahaha I had 2 but 1 broke and the other somehow went MIA












I was gonna post this seconds before you replied lol


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

Love that movie.


----------



## dabutcher

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Sounds like a borderline 'Jubilee'. What size were the eels?


I think it was. 

The eels were very small. Most were only a few inches long and I don't think any of them were over 9 inches long. 

I remember having to stop throwing a mirrodine that day. The reds would eat it, but I was accidentally snatching a stingray on every few casts.

I had some of it on video but my cheap-ass camera crapped out on me because it was soaked from all of the rain.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

dabutcher said:


> I think it was.
> The eels were very small. Most were only a few inches long and I don't think any of them were over 9 inches long.
> 
> I remember having to stop throwing a mirrodine that day. The reds would eat it, but I was accidentally snatching a stingray on every few casts.
> 
> I had some of it on video but my cheap-ass camera crapped out on me because it was soaked from all of the rain.


So, raining and overcast huh. Had it been flooding also?


----------



## Jason

Dang that does sound like a day of reckoning!!!! Arm must be wore out!!!! I know what you mean about screen names, heck mine is a hard one to associate w/ me!!!

Congrats to the crew!!!!


----------



## dabutcher

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> So, raining and overcast huh. Had it been flooding also?


I don't think there was any flooding as extreme as last week. 

I think I posted a report on the trip but I left out a lot of the details. I didn't think most poeple would believe me.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

dabutcher said:


> I don't think there was any flooding as extreme as last week.
> 
> I think I posted a report on the trip but I left out a lot of the details. I didn't think most poeple would believe me.


No one would believe that you caught alot of fish ha, that I find hard to believe. Although like I said thats just fine and dandy if they dont... no big deal


----------



## dabutcher

I was wrong. I posted a pretty detailed report from that trip. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/rainy-morning-escambia-video-192210/


Josh, I apologize if I'm hijacking your thread. The outing you had today brought back memories of a similar trip I experienced a few years ago.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

dabutcher said:


> I was wrong. I posted a pretty detailed report from that trip.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/rainy-morning-escambia-video-192210/
> 
> 
> Josh, I apologize if I'm hijacking your thread. The outing you had today brought back memories of a similar trip I experienced a few years ago.




No worries honestly it was your videos that motivated me to inshore fish. When I first got here this place kicked my butt... then I would watch ur videos and be like... dam! What the hell... so Id go out again and again and again. Up until now...

Now lets see this throwback video. I might not have seen this 1


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

You know I was thinking about how cool it would be if today was a topwater day. But all fish were on bottom most in about 5ft. or more. 

Im about ready for some trigger fish and Aj's at this point maybe check up on my pin striped friends as we get further into the month

And where the heck are the gator trout... its been way too long since Ive even heard someone say they caught one.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

timjb83 said:


> Man! I don't believe it.. No pics?! Really!! Hahahaha
> 
> Right on brother! When it's good, it's good.. That's when you try lures you haven't caught anything on or even tried before to see of you can set the hook on one.. Lol
> 
> Awesome job Josh and crew!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I hear yah unfortunately I left all the lures I dont catch fish on at home hahaha but its true... its funny how much stuff a fishermen can collect vs what he actually uses. About a 10:1 ratio 
If I were to sort through all the lures and fishing junk I dont use... Id probably say that will work one day or that looks cool or ill use this exc exc and just end up keeping it all anyhow for some future reference that will probably never come lol which is why I have kept it all to begin with. It has a reason but no real purpose hahaha


----------



## newmanFL

Great to hear your report glad to see so many had an awesome day fishing. I went out for a bit yesterday to I caught a sock lol but I think a slot sock it looked like a size 10-13 but I released it as it was only an ankle high sock and I prefer at least crew socks or higher. Again glad to hear you guys were so successful and that everyone was courteous to each other. Best of luck and hope for many tight lines for everyone this year.


----------



## barefoot

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> You know I was thinking about how cool it would be if today was a topwater day. But all fish were on bottom most in about 5ft. or more.
> 
> Im about ready for some trigger fish and Aj's at this point maybe check up on my pin striped friends as we get further into the month
> 
> And where the heck are the gator trout... its been way too long since Ive even heard someone say they caught one.


 Josh;

I had a gator trout day like you and butcher are talking about 3 yrs. ago at a VERY popular spot.

My son & I caught released for over :45 min. trout on top water from 18-25", one after the other...It was amazing.

All triggered by me seeing 1 lone mullet jump, after that the light switch flipped and it was chaos!


----------



## Anomaly

I too was there and had the best Redfish day of my life. I got around there about 8:30ish caught 5 or 6 15-18" Specks then got in to the Reds. Must have caught 30 or so, half of which were slots. Largest was 27". I literally got tired and made a run to look at the river. It was rapids so fished a couple spots with no luck. I went back to the honey hole and started catching Reds again. I was using Matrix UV and Tiger VERY slow both colors worked. I tried some other lures out of curiosity with no success. I left around 3:00 and they were still biting. There was a wader, that dude stood in that water for at least 5 hours!
Added pics of what I kept.


----------



## barefoot

Lol, you have to be a new guy around here NOT to know where u guys are fishing.
Way to many clues folks...look for a boat parade this week and weekend.


----------



## 153 Large fish

Yeah thats not hard to figure out the spot...let me guess...rocks, pilings and grass everywhere else...lol...sounds like a blast...im up to my neck in work and can't get out....go get em Josh!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Bruce

The parade was there when I showed up for round 2 of that day. They all found it by some means, but none of those boats saw me fishing and decided to park next to me. Plus I dont mind seeing others catch fish when the fishing is that good eventually they will move and so will the "parade"

If others want to leave cookies as to where the fish are thats on them... Im not mad about it. I dont recommend it but whatever no one owns the water... its fishing no one is getting rich and no one is curing cancer...


----------



## NLytle

Anomaly said:


> I could see the wader every time I bent down to boat a fish, that dude stood in that water for at least 5 hours.



It had to be Jeff lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Jonathan

*Sounds Like Louisiana Bite*

Sounds Like Louisiana Bite

Great to hear the bite is hot and heavy

Yesterday's Catch for us had to grind out 10 dink reds and a few trout and bass mixed


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Hey Ole Capt Johnathon !! Nice lookin fish Capt nice lookin fish indeed


----------



## TRG

Looked like you guys had an entourage with you yesterday I wanted to throw my bait net right there in the middle of everybody just to see what those reds are eating but didn't want to make anyone mad so I passed on by.


----------



## 49913

TRG said:


> Looked like you guys had an entourage with you yesterday I wanted to throw my bait net right there in the middle of everybody just to see what those reds are eating but didn't want to make anyone mad so I passed on by.


The Reds I checked have empty bellies. Those fish were hungry.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

TRG said:


> Looked like you guys had an entourage with you yesterday I wanted to throw my bait net right there in the middle of everybody just to see what those reds are eating but didn't want to make anyone mad so I passed on by.


They're eating Matrix Shads hahaha I had to...
Not a entourage more like a gathering of some good ole boys having fun


----------



## fsu alex

barefoot said:


> Josh;
> 
> I had a gator trout day like you and butcher are talking about 3 yrs. ago at a VERY popular spot.
> 
> My son & I caught released for over :45 min. trout on top water from 18-25", one after the other...It was amazing.
> 
> All triggered by me seeing 1 lone mullet jump, after that the light switch flipped and it was chaos!


I had a day like that in September of 2012. I caught over 50 specks and didn't even have a legal limit, because the majority of the trout were over 21''. I literally had blisters in between my fingers where the seat of the reel was digging in! Most of them were 21''-23'' but there were some in 24''-27'' verity. Oddly, I couldn't get them to eat anything but a Mirrodine. I tried spooks, jigs and spoons, they wouldn't touch them. I left them biting and came back the next day and found 10 or 15, but nothing like the day before. This was no secret spot either.


----------



## TRG

C'mon now you know it's your reports getting everybody all jacked up and on the water. I've been fishing that area over 30 years and never seen that many people there on a working week day. I'm glad to see people out nothing depresses me more than seeing a nice boat sitting up in somebody's yard going to waste!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

TRG said:


> C'mon now you know it's your reports getting everybody all jacked up and on the water. I've been fishing that area over 30 years and never seen that many people there on a working week day. I'm glad to see people out nothing depresses me more than seeing a nice boat sitting up in somebody's yard going to waste!


I hear yah! It was impressive to see that many boats on a work day hahaha. Although I dont take credit for anyones fish... I havent said to fish here or there but if I motivated someone to get out and they came across a good bite then Im happy for them!


----------



## taleoftails

LIM-IT-OUT


Sounds like you had a great day on the water catching fish. Nothing better when the bite is on. Think it's time to drop the boat in tomorrow morning and see if I can find some stupid fish to bite my hook lol. Man it sounds like you all had a blast!


----------



## Frayed Knot

What a way to ruin a bite. He did the exact thing last year with the trout in the area. I think he thinks it's his own fishing show. He must like the attention on the water. When I was guiding, I was forced to remove the inshore charter sign off my boat because people constantly followed me around making fishing evan harder. High pressure will ruin a spot or bite. The forum is great for reports and a great way to see whats going on in different areas of the bay.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Have u read my report or comments if you know where Im at by what**** I SAID ***** you must be a psychic genius or just another butt hurt member either way grab a number and sit down ill get to your comments later.

"The forum is great for reports and a great way to see whats going on in different areas in the bay"..... says Frayed Knot

Hahaha what a Joker this guys is... read my report and tell me where Im at... other people the public are going out fishing and they're catching fish.... thats my "fault"..... mmmmmm Your way of thinking is very odd.


----------



## Frayed Knot

You are the one that has started the boat flocks in the bay. Started with bull redfish at night at the 3 mile then trout and now slot redfish. Learn our bay and report. It is just sad to see spots covered up with people overtime I go.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Is this dude serious... there have been boats on all those areas long b4 my time

Try not to think of me the next time u see a boat fishing in Pensacola

You forgot flounder, snapper, Aj, Kings, sheephead and Mahi by the way... lol


----------



## Frayed Knot

It has taken most of us (elitists) you say, years to learn this bay system and then you come i,n study hard, do your homework, learn from others, and preach it like you are the inventor and you are here to teach every novice through the forum.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Frayed Knot said:


> It has taken most of us (elitists) you say, years to learn this bay system and then you come i,n study hard, do your homework, learn from others, and preach it like you are the inventor and you are here to teach every novice through the forum.


Um if my reports sound like I know what Im talking about to you, then I must be doing something right... instead of trying to put me down you could just say NICE CATCH and move on with life. Or you can keep wasting ur time throwing these accusations as if ive done something " wrong "


----------



## taleoftails

LIM-IT-OUT

I think someone upset with you! Well some of us appreciate People helping others when it comes to fishing. I have been out in my boat at least six times in the last ten days and man I can't find a place to drop my line in because of all the crowds out there in the water. Hey I have an idea I will put inshore charter on my boat and when they follow me they wont catch crap. It will cost everyone a fish if I do that. Frey it will cost you two fish.


----------



## Anomaly

I personally went to where I did based on wind direction/speed and river conditions, like I used to before there was a popular internet or cell phones. I have fished there on and off for 25 years and was surprised when everyone started showing up. I was there alone at the beginning.


----------



## Dylan

God dang, if I posted that many times I'd be the female in the relationship


----------



## 49913

Which reminds me. Josh, if you dont stay off of my Blue Marlin spot, one of us is going to carry an asswhippin home with him!

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anomaly

Oh and hat off to whoever it was that called the bass boat over that wasn't doing well and showed them the ropes. My guess is UncleM. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

###


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Introduce a little anarchy into to your life and we will find that the world is very entertaining. Schemers have plans, do I look like a guy with a plan--- " The Joker " ---

" fishing is fair "


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

taleoftails said:


> LIM-IT-OUT
> 
> I think someone upset with you! Well some of us appreciate People helping others when it comes to fishing. I have been out in my boat at least six times in the last ten days and man I can't find a place to drop my line in because of all the crowds out there in the water. Hey I have an idea I will put inshore charter on my boat and when they follow me they wont catch crap. It will cost everyone a fish if I do that. Frey it will cost you two fish.


Oh man... there is always someone to post a negative on all and any of my reports... its a given at this point. And I love your idea hahaha classic


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

UncleMilty7 said:


> Which reminds me. Josh, if you dont stay off of my Blue Marlin spot, one of us is going to carry an asswhippin home with him!
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Lol all the fish are MINE and all the spots are Mine all you Googans can go hide in a tree hahahaha


----------



## chaps

As said before, a forum like this a doubled edge sword. It helps many, but may hurt the same number one way or another. I was clueless when I started fishing this area but a few good guys help point me in the right direction, and I try to help a small group of people when I can. We all want to catch fish when we're out there! That's the bottom line 

I met people on the water in the kayak community, and they turned me on to pff. I can't spend a lot of time on the water, so a little Intel is always nice and I will share with a small core of people. I turn to the forum a lot to get an idea how the bite is but as large as our water system is, most of us know about where the bite will be and people will go. I know exactly where you are catching fish and have fished there many times in a yak and a few times in a boat. About 4 years ago, the canals north of Simpson and Jim's fish camp was phenomenal. I caught 10 reds and about the same number a trout one morning. Pff was flooded with reports and it ended up being a flotilla of kayaks and boats and the bite died. I don't know if the area got fished out or the fish moved on to other parts. So anyhow, I appreciate the reports but I don't fish often and when I do, I try to find a bite and use some of tools I've learned over the years from this forum and people I've met.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

I tell you what Inshore guys and bass guys would never get along. .. bass fishermen think patterns inshore fishermen think spots... a pattern pays bigger dividends ... i have given up neither the pattern or spot and still catch hell... very entertaining lol

I havent even had the chance to post my pictures yet maybe ill just leave that out to from now on... 

Next post will say 
08Jan15 caught 5 fish... the end hahaha then some guy will come on and say I saw a boat on MY SPOT and its your fault hahaha


----------



## TRG

I hope that didn't stem from my entourage comment doesn't matter to me if you tell people or not awful lot of water out there to get upset about one spot


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

We should make another section of the forum for those who can become friends and share all the knowledge they want with each other and be happy about it...

A exclusive membership with a password that way all those that want to keep everything to themselves can stay out of our business


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Im ranting sorry... guys

I get alot of heat from the haters and I was venting.


----------



## dabutcher

Anyone that caught a fish on that spot in the last few days should buy Jeff dinner. He found them piled up there over the weekend and was gracious enough to share the info with others.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

dabutcher said:


> Anyone that caught a fish on that spot in the last few days should buy Jeff dinner. He found them piled up there over the weekend and was gracious enough to share the info with others.


I would leave Jeff out of this... blaming it on me is so much easier and fun hahaha

Ill be the first to buy Jeff dinner would do it anyhow anytime very good guy and friend


----------



## dabutcher

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I would leave Jeff out of this... blaming it on me is so much easier and fun hahaha
> 
> Ill be the first to buy Jeff dinner would do it anyhow anytime very good guy and friend



I'm not blaming Jeff for anything. My intent was to give him credit for being a hell of a fisherman and for helping many others on this forum become better anglers. I am thankful for the information he shares.


----------



## blue water addiction

Wow you shore are spreading it on thick you shore you wasn't bream fishing....lol, just kidding man you surely had a blessed day ......jealous :thumbsup


----------



## 49913

2 things. I went to that spot on Sun. because ive been hitting it all summer without catching a thing. Was bound and determined to catch a Red there or drown trying.
2nd. Got there Sun. and saw that Skeeter and thought hmmmmmm...... the game might be on.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anomaly

I believe Mr. Lim's Heart is in the right place and he belongs to the new social media generation. I have kids that are the same way. Seems like a genuinely good young man to me. He should just ignore the haters.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

How about we all take a second to thank Jeffbro999. Ive said it b4 and ill say it again bar none best inshore fishermen Ive met on the forum and on the water. He as taught me more then anyone else priceless stuff that cant be bought... a way of thinking like a red or speck does thats worth a million bucks to me

I want to personally thank him for everything! But most of all for being a good friend when A good friend is needed. Thank you bud


----------



## Anomaly

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## barefoot

The funny thing is, before social media made "sharing" so much fun. We already knew about these "spots", The spots activity comes n goes based on patterns. You youngins have so much to learn.

But it is entertaining.


----------



## 49913

barefoot said:


> The funny thing is, before social media made "sharing" so much fun. We already knew about these "spots", The spots activity comes n goes based on patterns. You youngins have so much to learn.
> 
> But it is entertaining.


I'm 63, and don't have a clue, personally. But I am beginning to sense a clue approaching through yonder tunnel. Hence my heretofore depressing record in that area of Escambia.


----------



## 49913

Will add something at this point. I absolutely understand the disappointment that guys experience, when they've fished here for 20, 30 years, learning the fishery, only to see it being passed around like cookie recipes on the Intertoobz. But you can live in the present, or bitch about it. Good grief, Google Maps Satellite view has taught me things about the area that it would have taken me years to learn, as just one example. As another, I want to go back home for a trip to Shell Beach, and sat one night, and plotted a route up to Cutoff Lagoon, a very complicated trip, converted all points to .gpx files, and put the route in on my chartplotter, ready to go, in a couple of hours. It's amazing when you think about it, especially if you used to do your nav with a compass and a chart, or depended on LORAN numbers. We have a lot of water here, but it's still a crowded fishery, and so the quality can't be based on just fish in the cooler. Getting along and enjoying the experience has to be justification for a trip. Fish in the cooler is a bonus. End of Sermon.


----------



## testoner

Wow, I thought I was opening up a hot fishing page when I saw the number 9 on the number of pages. Life is far too short and the waters are bigger than we think And, not a of us owns a drop of it. Healthy dialogue is good. But, as my gal Aretha F. says, a little R-E-S-P-E-C-T and you can't go wrong.

LIM-IT-OUT, great report. Thanks for posting them. I love fishing and enjoy seeing others enjoy it as well.


----------



## NKlamerus

barefoot said:


> The funny thing is, before social media made "sharing" so much fun. We already knew about these "spots", The spots activity comes n goes based on patterns. You youngins have so much to learn.
> 
> But it is entertaining.


Spot on bud, no pun intended. 

The moment you stop understanding your environment, your cooler comes home empty. 

Same goes for the woods IMO


----------



## dabutcher

I don't understand why anyone would get butt hurt over information being shared about that particular spot. On any given weekend you may see several boats anchored there. I've seen anything from kayaks to 30 foot offshore boats fishing that area.


----------



## barefoot

dabutcher said:


> I don't understand why anyone would get butt hurt over information being shared about that particular spot. On any given weekend you may see several boats anchored there. I've seen anything from kayaks to 30 foot offshore boats fishing that area.


 Yeah, I got bounced around one morning, sitting on the n. side tucked back in the grass, big boat came around the corner a bit too fast.


----------



## Tmrunner

Josh, I'm a lurker as well and thought I'd chime in from from a novice perspective. I appreciate all that you and some of the more friendly guys share on here. Keep it up, not all are haters. I just wish more people fished the FWB areas and could tell me where to go over here haha.


----------



## NKlamerus

Tmrunner said:


> Josh, I'm a lurker as well and thought I'd chime in from from a novice perspective. I appreciate all that you and some of the more friendly guys share on here. Keep it up, not all are haters. I just wish more people fished the FWB areas and could tell me where to go over here haha.


Where you launching/fishing in fwb? 

I'd hit the Destin bridge in the daylight for sure. There might even be flounder at the bridge rubble still. Idk what the weather has done to their normal routine, might not have any effect at all.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> How about we all take a second to thank Jeffbro999. Ive said it b4 and ill say it again bar none best inshore fishermen Ive met on the forum and on the water. He as taught me more then anyone else priceless stuff that cant be bought... a way of thinking like a red or speck does thats worth a million bucks to me
> 
> I want to personally thank him for everything! But most of all for being a good friend when A good friend is needed. Thank you bud


Three cheers for Jeff. All around good guy and ace when it comes to fishing the area. He knows every crack in the bottom of this lake we call a bay system.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Have u read my report or comments if you know where Im at by what**** I SAID ***** you must be a psychic genius or just another butt hurt member either way grab a number and sit down ill get to your comments later.
> 
> "The forum is great for reports and a great way to see whats going on in different areas in the bay"..... says Frayed Knot
> 
> Hahaha what a Joker this guys is... read my report and tell me where Im at... other people the public are going out fishing and they're catching fish.... thats my "fault"..... mmmmmm Your way of thinking is very odd.


While we are on this subject, I'd like to say that I don't appreciate you for discovering the Sheephead bite in the Pass and then letting everybody know where it is. It was only known to two people (me being one of them), until you came along.

I also hate that you found the Edge and let people in on that closely held secret. I had it all to myself until you came along. Only a handful of us knew that secret and we were sworn to take it to our graves. 

Now you found out about the rigs and soon, people will start going there. Nobody even knew they were out there until you let the cat out of the bag. 

The the worst was the three mile. You started talking about that, now there are cars and trucks driving over it all the time and those same cars are seeing me catch fish there, so thanks for nothing.

As a matter of fact, this whole bay was undiscovered until you sailed in here and planted the Lim-It-Out Light Brigade flag on it. Thank goodness you have not found Perdido Bay yet and it can remain 'Lost'. Now I've done it. Hopefully you won't see this post.


----------



## 60hertz

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> We should make another section of the forum for those who can become friends and share all the knowledge they want with each other and be happy about it...
> 
> A exclusive membership with a password that way all those that want to keep everything to themselves can stay out of our business


Go ahead....I think the domain name gulfcoastfishingconnection.com may be available.


----------



## NLytle

60hertz said:


> Go ahead....I think the domain name gulfcoastfishingconnection.com may be available.



That's a good one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BWNN

I thank each and every one of the "experts" on here, whether it be Josh or any of the others, whom have been mentioned and seem to do the majotity of the posting. They don't know me from adams house cat & i really can't say i have met any of them, although sure we have passed on the water. Just like others, it hasn't made me a better inshore fisherman yet, but it sure has given me some food for thought and things to try on the water. Now with paying the dues with effort and some time required on the water, hopefully retaining and remembering some of what is shared by these individuals and avid fisherman taking the time to post their day's events, sharing most of their techniques, whether by text or video, just maybe those of us whom are starting as they did one day years past - will become better fishermen/Fisherladies. I commend and thank them for what they share......and it is usually a good read!


----------



## barefoot

Folks, if you break down the area, determine why the reds are stacked up there. You might find a good pattern that can be duplicated all throughout our area.

I can think of at least 12 spots, very similar to that one.

So, use what has been mentioned on the forum, explore our bay system looking for similar water/current/bait/structure...ALL the fish in the bay are not in 1 spot, lol.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Bruce now dont go letting the cat out the bag... there is no pattern and all the fish are in 1 spot, there is nothing anywhere else. If someone see's me high tailing south bound Im headed to 3MB.... or to the Oar House for lunch


----------



## fsu alex

barefoot said:


> Folks, if you break down the area, determine why the reds are stacked up there. You might find a good pattern that can be duplicated all throughout our area.
> 
> I can think of at least 12 spots, very similar to that one.
> 
> So, use what has been mentioned on the forum, explore our bay system looking for similar water/current/bait/structure...ALL the fish in the bay are not in 1 spot, lol.


This is false information! Everybody please keep bombarding that area. There aren't fish anywhere else in the bay system.


----------



## lsucole

Pssst --- inside intel --- both Dabucher and Lim-IT-OUT's boats were spotted by Google Earth satellite in the canal @ Joe Patti's ! That's where the fish are !!!! ( But keep it a secret )


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Google earth posts pictures from the past... in that image Im clearly catching black snapper and yellowfin tuna


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

barefoot said:


> Folks, if you break down the area, determine why the reds are stacked up there. You might find a good pattern that can be duplicated all throughout our area.
> 
> I can think of at least 12 spots, very similar to that one.
> 
> So, use what has been mentioned on the forum, explore our bay system looking for similar water/current/bait/structure...ALL the fish in the bay are not in 1 spot, lol.



All those spots are Mine nobody is allowed to fish there!:001_huh::tank::fishslap::hang:

Couldnt imagine hunters.... all 100 acres of this land is my spot!!! Hahaha


----------



## Saltwater_fan4life

Josh, I'm just a lurker from the ATL area but come to this forum for my daily fix of saltwater inshore reports, etc. I enjoy your posts (especially the ones with all the pictures) as well as all the other posters on this board. I guess you could say that I live through you guys vicariously for saltwater fishing!!! Don't listen to all the haters!!! Keep posting your reports and tight lines!!!!!

P.S. If you can ever get up to Lake Lanier, I will show you how to catch a real Striper!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

Now that's 'An Offer you can't refuse'. What's the lake record up there Fan4Life?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Thats an Offer I cant refuse! Let me see what type of arrangements I can set up


----------



## Saltwater_fan4life

Right now, I believe the Lake record for Striper is 47-lb., 12-oz. 

This guys almost broke it in May:

Link: http://onlineathens.com/sports/outdoors/2015-05-08/lanier-striper-nearly-breaks-record

http://onlineathens.com/sports/outdoors/2015-05-08/lanier-striper-nearly-breaks-record

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Let me know if and when u get down here I'll show yah a thing or 2


----------



## Skiff "N"

I appreciate ALL reports on this forum. It only makes me want to get out there and get me some too worse than ever.I don't care if it's raining or shining. The only problem is that I travel welding for a living and can't always be by the coast. I spend months away from home and when I get back this way I will share as much as possible because I'll be gone again before I know it and I won't even put a dent in them. I'm also not from this area but just east in the big bend region of the gulf coast but now I live here. I started fishing around here in November. I have been blessed to always catch fish on my own regardless of what is posted and who gets pissed. The information and details on this site has yet to reveal a SECRET honey hole to me and yet that's fine with me.I put in my time I do my homework I TRY to never fish the same area twice BECAUSE I have so much territory yet to be discovered. I do like to focus on an area though and study it so that I maybe be able to specifically target certain types fish. My new back yard spans from east Choctahatchee bay to perdido.As far as the folks that think they own a spot or are the only ones who know about it get over it and find a new hole. NEWS FLASH !!! I think that people in including myself can become complacent in there quest to be a better fisherman which can lead to them becoming reclusive ,bitter, jealous, and down right pricks sometimes. So suck it up get off your butt catch some fish and share it all because you can't catch them all and they will be here when your dead and gone.


----------



## MeltonW

Some of the comments on this thread: I have a hard time believing they are serious! Pensacola Bay was a secret fishing spot before one adventurous soul opened it to the world?

I do not even fish in Florida and I do not plan to, but I do appreciate the information that is freely offered on this forum. I have been fishing inshore saltwater for only about six months over in Alabama, so I am always on the lookout for tips that may be helpful here along the central Gulf Coast. So thanks, Josh, and everyone else who helps us novices.


----------



## blue water addiction

It's hard being a super hero because you will always have haters...ps. Josh keep up the good work there are those who appreciate your efforts.


----------



## LibertyBelle1326

Obviously we need to put out more maintenance requirements on those E-28's to give you some work! Entirely to much time on your hands my friend.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Ive been this way since I could remember. In grade school I would come home drop off mybackpack and fish the reservoir behind the house. In high school my buddies and I would show up to school and be the only ones carrying rods into class, after school we would hit the beach and fish the surf... all the city buss drivers always remembered us because of all the gear we would carry with us. In the Navy onboard CVN 74 I would be the only one walking off the brow with a fishing pole in foreign ports. And here I fish b4 work and after... I dont have cable because I don't watch TV, I dont drink because Im always fishing and really dont like alcohol to begin with, and I dont play video games because well you get the point... If I have anytime off Im fishing nobody works 24hrs a day everyday it doesn't matter what I do in my head I work to pay for fishing! If I were in the fishing business I would never sleep hahaha

When I take a step back and think as to why we all work and whats the purpose of life... the only thing I can imagine worth working for or living for is to feed our passion whatever it may be... now you can say bills, or family but thats almost a given... im talking about the passion aside from the daily obligations that we all have.

---- FISHING IS PASSION AND LIFE HAS ME HOOKED-----


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Trust me there has been multiple days and or nights where I would go to work get off go fish all night and then go back to work and vice versa...

If the navy can make me work 16 hours a day everyday for 8 month with not a single day off ( while underway ) then sometimes throw in a 4 hour watch on top of that... then I can pull off fishing after work I dont care what I do... look up ABE's thats my rate known to be the hardest working rate onboard aircraft carriers... the navy taught me what its like to be tired... Im never to tired to fish...or ill pass out trying to hook one lol

As an ABE staying up for 36 hours is not uncommon talk to any ABE they'll tell yah


----------



## timjb83

Dude you got it bad! Hahahaha... Me too! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TRG

I found your spot again a few less people today


----------



## NKlamerus

Holy Crap. That's impressive. 

Doesnt look anywhere nearly as foggy as upper East Bay and all the way to Crestview.


----------



## newmanFL

Josh I for one want to thank you for all the reports and tips you have given since I have been a member here and I will say I have never once seen you divulge an exact location ( trust me I looked). I guess since I am new I don't understand how someone can claim a spot or even blame someone for people congregating on a spot since it is human nature to copy or in this case being the same location as some one who is being successful. I am sure all people who are complaining about spots don't remember that someone showed them those same spots at one time. Anyways just keep posting reports and thank you again for all the knowledge you share about techniques and how to survey the area to maximize your chances for fishing.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

TRG--- my spot is Pensacola stay out of it, its all mine!

NermanFL--- thank you for that I appreciate it very much...


----------

